
Show HN: Refined GitHub – Simplify the GitHub interface and adds useful features - bfred_it
https://github.com/sindresorhus/refined-github
======
bfred_it
This browser extension has been around for a few years but in the past year it
picked up a slew of useful features and refinements, most of which can now be
disabled as desired.

